

Fitness App PumpUp Thriving with 1.7M Members - uwVelocity
http://velocity.uwaterloo.ca/2014/07/fitness-app-pumpup-thriving-with-1-7m-members/

======
jejune06
How is this different than Weilos?

------
Dewie
Leveraging the current trend of channelling and fuelling narcissistic
tendencies and jealousy on social networks/apps in order to motivate people to
get in shape. Effective strategy.

